# Rockville, MD - Elsie F 4 mos Black



## Samajade (Nov 8, 2010)

In my looking for a dog, I came across this cutie, just posted last night. She's a 4 month old black shepherd who was turned in by her owners because they didn't have the time and/or space. Her current photo haunts me - she looks terrified. I did call them and they won't adopt to me (I'm in NY) - they require you be within 2 hours drive. I'm sure she'll go quick, being a pup and all, but thought I'd post this anyhow. She's at the Montgomery County Animal Control and Humane Society. Here's her link.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Is this a kill shelter? If so, she should be moved to Urgent. 

You could contact the local rescues in MD and let them know.


----------



## Samajade (Nov 8, 2010)

No idea if it's a kill shelter or not - I'm many, many hours away. The lady on the phone said they expected a lot of applications on her - it didn't *sound* as if she was in danger. I'll look up the local rescues and drop an e-mail. Thanks.


----------



## Samajade (Nov 8, 2010)

(Just dropped an e-mail to Mid-Atlantic Shepherd rescue.)


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

This is one of the shelters that we work with on a regular basis so I can't imagine that they would not get in touch with us about her if she seems to be in danger.

BUT - just in case, I did send a note to our fine in-take ladies to let them know.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

This shelter actually already called one of our volunteers about this pup since that her intake papers make her out to be a little monster! (Typical GSD pup if you ask me!) Anyway, she DOES have an app on her but we do not know if it is a solid app or not yet. 

One of our volunteers checked her out today and she is a normal pup that just needs some guidance. She is a nice puppy from what Pam (our volunteer) says. If the app on her falls through, the shelter will be back in touch with us.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Thanks for the info & update ! 

GOOD thing she wasn't in OH....................  :wub:


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Keep us posted!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Breakfast bump for the little "monster" 
________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## snide (Sep 28, 2010)

She's gorgeous.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Wasn't Kay looking for a black shepherd?


----------



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

Jax08 said:


> Wasn't Kay looking for a black shepherd?


Sure am! But I thought this one was going to rescue?? I would have the best holiday going if they young one came to me. Is it possible? I really didn't think it was.


----------



## Samajade (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm looking for a shepherd too (in my case, specifically a coat - doesn't have to be black but a black coat is top of my "I wish" list), and since I couldn't tell from the original pic they had up if she was coated or not I called them. (As you know, she's not - the pic has now been updated and she's obviously not!) They, no way, no how, would do a long-distance adoption. Since you're in NY as I am, unless you are way better with convincing them (!), I don't think they'd release her to you. Unless maybe you could get a rescue person that you knew (close to them) to pull her, then adopt from them?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Talk to Lea, Kay! The shelter is in contact with her. Maybe you can work something out.


----------



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

Jax08 said:


> Talk to Lea, Kay! The shelter is in contact with her. Maybe you can work something out.


 
Is Lea at the shelter Jax?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Lea is Remo. 

Look above ^^^^^


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

I had heard that she had an application on her, but I also saw a note go out to our volunteers looking for a foster for her, so I am not sure of her status. 

Debbie - (Bratmarine) - do you have any update on this one?

Lea (aka Remo!)


----------



## bratmarine (Dec 20, 2002)

there is an app on her right now


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

bratmarine said:


> there is an app on her right now


Great news...I hope she finds a home.


----------



## bratmarine (Dec 20, 2002)

adopted


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yay! Hope she went to a great home that understands the bitey little monster.


----------

